# Router cutter bearing problems



## JeremyB (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a Gifkins dovetail jig that I have not used very much at all, and today I experienced a repeat of a problem with the bearing below the router cutter head. I have my router securely fixed in a table and today when using the jig, the bearing started to come apart. I think it is just a dust seal that has come away, but I stopped immediately in case it all flew apart. This is the second bearing that has come apart and I am at a loss as to why.

The bearing spun freely and I had previously added a small drop of oil as advised by the jig designer. I run the Triton router at max speed and I wonder if this could be the cause. The jig instructions make no mention of speed.

Can anyone help please.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jeremy.

How old are the cutters? I have heard that bearings do not have a long life.

Are the cutters from Gifkins or the very early cutters?

I do not use my cutters very often and in fact have used the bearings on other 1/2" shank cutters.

When I have seen Roger Gifkin using the jigs, he seems to to be running at high speed, so I doubt that is an issue.

You say this is the second bearing, so I am assuming you are using a third party bearing, not the original?


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Check for run-out (wobble). Sometimes just cleaning the collet will eliminate run-out.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

James is correct and bearings don't last forever, a drop of oil or WD40 type penetrating oil can help still everything has its time to go to heaven and you can get new ones for a few dollars. N


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's all been said.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

JeremyB said:


> I have a Gifkins dovetail jig that I have not used very much at all, and today I experienced a repeat of a problem with the bearing below the router cutter head. I have my router securely fixed in a table and today when using the jig, the bearing started to come apart. I think it is just a dust seal that has come away, but I stopped immediately in case it all flew apart. This is the second bearing that has come apart and I am at a loss as to why.
> 
> The bearing spun freely and I had previously added a small drop of oil as advised by the jig designer. I run the Triton router at max speed and I wonder if this could be the cause. The jig instructions make no mention of speed.
> 
> Can anyone help please.


i have had the A10 model of the gifkin's for yrs and have made at leat 500 or so box's with dovetales and pin's , so far never had a beiring go bad, if it is the original beiring , i would talk to the person that own's gifkin's, i belive Roger sold the company ? they may give you new beiring's , they don't cost that much, Get a good brand usa made if you can, i use 2 tables and 2 router's , that way it takes less time to make tales and pin's, good luck nice jig


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Del,

500 + boxes?....Wow. How did the cutters stand up? Have you had them re-sharpened or replaced?


----------

